# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Tubos transparentes em plástico/acrílico, onde comprar?

## Artur Fonseca

Tubos transparentes em plástico/acrílico, onde comprar? Para construir um escumador DIY.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Podes sempre ver aqui

Tens sempre a Dagol no Porto.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Muito obrigado Pedro  :SbOk:

----------


## Ivo Faria

> Muito obrigado Pedro


Boas,
Sempre comseguiste arranjar algum sitio que venda tubo transparente aqui no porto? E por quanto é que fica?
Fika bem

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas,
> Sempre comseguiste arranjar algum sitio que venda tubo transparente aqui no porto? E por quanto é que fica?
> Fika bem


Acabei por desistir do escumador DIY e arranjei um Aquamedic Miniflotor...  :SbOk3:

----------


## FernandoSantos

> Boas,
> Sempre comseguiste arranjar algum sitio que venda tubo transparente aqui no porto? E por quanto é que fica?
> Fika bem



O sitio é facil, vais a Loja Plasticos do Sado na Rua Faria Guimarães, muito perto do tunel. Quanto fica? Não faço ideia.

Se tiveres carro vai á Dagol na zona industrial da Maia.


Abraços

----------

